

Visual Studio 2015 RTM on July 20th - snorge
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/somasegar/archive/2015/06/29/save-the-date-visual-studio-2015-rtm-on-july-20th.aspx

======
romanovcode
Finally, can't wait for new MVC as well and of course C#6

